# Lotsa 'tiels. .



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I snapped a photo of the 'tiels (well a photo of each of them) while they were out yesterday, apart from 3 that didn't want to come out for some out time. 

*Freddy*



















*Theo*










*Shiro*










*Mali*










*Emmit*










*Leo*










*Jasper*










*Tosca*










*Ella*










*Tilly*










*Charlie*










*Larry*









<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

All are looking good!  Beautiful!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I always get so excited to see that you have posted a new photo thread hahaha. Your babies are adorable as always, I look forward to your next update ^_^


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are looking wonderful, Solace.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Malorey said:


> All are looking good!  Beautiful!


Thanks Malorey. 



seaofdreams said:


> I always get so excited to see that you have posted a new photo thread hahaha. Your babies are adorable as always, I look forward to your next update ^_^


Aww, hehe! thank you so much, that makes me really happy. :blush: 



Cheryl said:


> They are looking wonderful, Solace.


Thanks muchly Cheryl.  Hope your fids are still well.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Lucky you with so many cute tiels  They are looking really good, I guess your other 3 are doing well now


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, Shiro & Theo finished their course of antibiotics and Freddy was just being treated for Psittacosis as well as the rest of them.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

You have a beautiful flock.


----------

